
Show HN: InstabotJS, an Instagram shitposting automation tool - Dirak
Hi Hacker News,<p>I built a cli based Instagram automation tool for crossposting content from Reddit and submitting it as OC on Instagram. It works by parsing the Reddit API for fresh image content from target subreddits, and then it uses Puppeteer to simulate DOM traversal and post that content on Instagram from your user account. It also automates tasks such as following and refollowing users.<p>I built this out of a desire to practice using Puppeteer and conducting end to end tests. I&#x27;m really happy with the result of this project because it not only works as intended, but it also happens to be a very effective stress reliever to be able to post memes with the stroke of a cli command!<p>Check it out on NPM: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;instabotjs" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;instabotjs</a><p>and on Github: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fermidirak&#x2F;instabotjs" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fermidirak&#x2F;instabotjs</a><p>Currently the project is licensed under WTFPL so feel free to go wild with it :)<p>Stack and important Technologies Used used:
Node, Typescript, Puppeteer, CommanderJS, InquirerJS, Axios, Sharp<p>I hope somebody finds this project educational, or at the very least entertaining.<p>Cheers! -Dirak
======
fibers
This looks really interesting!

